# shooting .22mag rounds in.22LR?



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

Now I'm not going to try it out, but what would happen if I fired .22 magnum rounds through my .22LR rimfire? I figured that they are the same diameter and everything, the magnum round was just longer. Would this be dangerous to me or my rifle if I tried this? Sorry if its a naive question! Thanks


----------



## mlandrus (Apr 6, 2004)

won't fit

The 22mag round is too long to chamber in a 22LR
the lead will contact the rifeling too soon and jam up. If you try to force it, you run the risk of a breach explosion and seriousley damaging the rifeling of the 22LR with the brass of the mag caseing. Not to mention trying to explain that to the shela's in the ER room. Can you imagin it?
:lol: 
"Yeah.....I......UM......Well I tried to use the wrong shell in my gun.
And.... um ....I ment to do it" 

nah save the trouble, get the right amo :beer:

Happy Shooting: ME


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

Hahahaha I could see the situation now, NOT exactly pride building!  That definitely makes sense, interesting to know though! You are quite a knowledgable fellow my friend! :beer:


----------



## mlandrus (Apr 6, 2004)

i've been arround guns all my life, and have a good understanding of how they work. i'm not an expert just a guy who loves the smell of burnt nitro, and the snug pat of a big bore. :sniper:

Happy Shooting:ME


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

you can get a magnum barrel however for your .22, and use it as a single shot. thats the best it gets.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I believe a 22 mag is slightly larger in bullet diameter than a standard 22 so that might cause pressure problems especially if your barrel is on the tight end of the tolerance.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

You are correct, the 22lr is .223 and the mag is .224. you could build up pressures enough to harm a gun that is not the strongest action or in the best shape. I would think that if you really tried you could force the mag into the chamber and up into the barrel to fire in a 22lr, but you would really have to try hard to do this. It would not be a good idea to attempt this. Ruger did make the single six relover that had a seperate cylinder so you could shoot 22lr and 22 mags in the same gun, but I thought it was bored to .224 inch barrel.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

the bolt wont close if you try to put a .22 mag inside of a .22 lr barrel, i read that somewhere. this would not let you fire (hopefully) as the bolt wouldnt be far enough forward to fire. like i said, get a .22 mag barrel, a bolt buffer, and you have a single shot mag, or ask Cheif Dave on rimfirecentral.com/forums


----------

